# Tanlk Level Indicator Mods



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

It has been a long time coming. Since my first RV some 20 years ago, I have always disliked the tank level indicators that are in most RV's.
They show in thirds or fourths. The problem is you don't really know if the indicator is showing the upper one fourth or the bottom of the fourth or third for that matter.

I just wanted to know how much of the tank(s) is full&#8230;.Something with more accuracy.

So to that end I have been searching for a replacement for my 31KFW Roo&#8230;..

Well Ta Da&#8230; I found what I wanted. Garnet Technologies has a complete selection of replacement units called "See Level " series.

The system utilizes ultrasonic transducers that adhere to the side of the tank and use the existing wiring. When all connected, the unit will display the percentage of fluid in the tanks. 30%, 50% 73% etc.

It also has switches for the water pump and the water heater.

The installation can be a challenge when you try to locate the tanks. I had to cut little access door in the under belly so I can connect to the existing wiring and adhere the transducer strip to the side of the tank.
I will admit that you need to be comfortable with wiring skills and if not, I am sure your friendly RV repair shop can do the install if you are unsure.

I did get a second display so I can install it just inside of the left side basement storage door so I can monitor my levels when I fill or drain my tanks so I don't have to keep running to the other side of the trailer and climb in and out when I fill or clean my tanks&#8230;.

If you are interested here is the link&#8230;

http://www.rvgauge.com/

Wes


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great! Tell us how it works. So does this eliminate the tissue issue?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Looks great! Tell us how it works. So does this eliminate the tissue issue?


Per the owner's manual:

"In addition to the level, the sender also transmits diagnostic information about its operation. This information can be used to determine if there is buildup of sludge on the inside of the tank, or to determine if the sender is delaminating from the side of the tank. If sludge buildup in the tank becomes extreme the gauge will cease to operate (the tank will always read empty), so by monitoring the signal level the tank can be cleaned before the buildup gets excessive."

My question is what did that bad boy cost. Considering any of these indicators are only accurate if the tank is perfectly level and the application is perfect, I personally would not want any additional cost added from the factory. 62% could really be 46% if the tank is tipped a bit. I love gadgets, but the low-tech problems like paper and leveling are going to win over gadgetry anyway.









The only tank I really have to watch is fresh water, and after a couple of years I know I can wash dishes at least once a day and take a couple of army showers and not have a problem over a weekend. When it gets down to one light I know I have to start watching it if I have a lot of weekend left.

But, to each his own. Any mod that gives you personal satisfaction or peace of mind is a good one.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Looks great! Tell us how it works. So does this eliminate the tissue issue?


Yes it does unless you have a meteor size wad in the tank... The system does not use any contacts in the tank.

It has a flexible strip aka transducer that is applied to the side of the tank. No internal contacts.

Wes


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Looks great! Tell us how it works. So does this eliminate the tissue issue?


Per the owner's manual:

"In addition to the level, the sender also transmits diagnostic information about its operation. This information can be used to determine if there is buildup of sludge on the inside of the tank, or to determine if the sender is delaminating from the side of the tank. If sludge buildup in the tank becomes extreme the gauge will cease to operate (the tank will always read empty), so by monitoring the signal level the tank can be cleaned before the buildup gets excessive."

My question is what did that bad boy cost. Considering any of these indicators are only accurate if the tank is perfectly level and the application is perfect, I personally would not want any additional cost added from the factory. 62% could really be 46% if the tank is tipped a bit.  I love gadgets, but the low-tech problems like paper and leveling are going to win over gadgetry anyway.









The only tank I really have to watch is fresh water, and after a couple of years I know I can wash dishes at least once a day and take a couple of army showers and not have a problem over a weekend. When it gets down to one light I know I have to start watching it if I have a lot of weekend left.

But, to each his own. Any mod that gives you personal satisfaction or peace of mind is a good one.

[/quote]

The cost of 1 display / switch panel and four transducers was $281.

I added a second display for $96......

Dan,
The issue of a tank and it not being level is a problem for any tank be it water, sludge, gas or diesel&#8230;&#8230;.

The accuracy will be higher ( note: not exact ) due to the transducer looking at the entire height of the fluid within the tank and not just 3 contact points.

When it is just the wife and myself camping we, much like you know how to conserve water or tank capacity. However we take non RV'ers with us a lot and they just have a hard time conserving.
To that end I wanted more accuracy. The more information I have the easier it is to plan ahead if I need to drag the unit to dump or fill tanks&#8230;&#8230;

My piece of mind !!!

Wes


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

The display looks cool, definately sparks my gadget fever. However, in reviewing the website, I noticed that all the panels only have one water switch, but my 09 21RS, has 2, one for electric, one for propane. It got me wondering, is my configuration unique?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Eorb said:


> The display looks cool, definately sparks my gadget fever. However, in reviewing the website, I noticed that all the panels only have one water switch, but my 09 21RS, has 2, one for electric, one for propane. It got me wondering, is my configuration unique?


Mine has 1 for electric and one for propane also.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

forceten said:


> The display looks cool, definately sparks my gadget fever. However, in reviewing the website, I noticed that all the panels only have one water switch, but my 09 21RS, has 2, one for electric, one for propane. It got me wondering, is my configuration unique?


Mine has 1 for electric and one for propane also.
[/quote]

IMO, that's a big thing I miss on the OB. My SOB makes you go outside to turn on the electric for the WH. When we went through the PDI, I asked where the electric switch was and the Tech said, "outside in the WH of course"








Anyway, I don't know what percentage are what, but some are set up that way...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

W Podboy said:


> Dan,
> The issue of a tank and it not being level is a problem for any tank be it water, sludge, gas or diesel&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> The accuracy will be higher ( note: not exact ) due to the transducer looking at the entire height of the fluid within the tank
> Wes


Well, that was my point. IN MY OPINION, it's not worth $400 to have an increase in accuracy in a system that can never be all that accurate at its best.

I understand the transducer to still be essentially looking through the wall to see if it senses fluid (non-air) on the other side at various points along its length. I expect there would be some additional accuracy at the extremes (full and near empty) because the system is self-calibrating, but I don't see how it's going to compensate for the tank being unlevel. At a 45 degree angle, the strip would still see a full tank if it's mounted at one end and an empty tank if it's mounted at the other, not unlike the OEM system.

Now, there IS some possibly of gaining accuracy in this regard by mounting the strip in the middle of the tank so at least you're splitting the difference. The OEM sensors are installed along one end, magnifying the problems with being unlevel.

Since the owner's manual specifically explains how the system won't work with buildup on the inside walls of the tank, I don't see how it solves that problem except possibly to the extent that it might be the original sensors themselves that are "catching" the paper or grease.

Again, if you like it then I'm happy for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> IMO, that's a big thing I miss on the OB. My SOB makes you go outside to turn on the electric for the WH. When we went through the PDI, I asked where the electric switch was and the Tech said, "outside in the WH of course"


Do I see a new RV coming to resolve that problem?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> IMO, that's a big thing I miss on the OB. My SOB makes you go outside to turn on the electric for the WH. When we went through the PDI, I asked where the electric switch was and the Tech said, "outside in the WH of course"


Do I see a new RV coming to resolve that problem?








[/quote]

Hey! Jim! I thought you said you were going to bed?!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> IMO, that's a big thing I miss on the OB. My SOB makes you go outside to turn on the electric for the WH. When we went through the PDI, I asked where the electric switch was and the Tech said, "outside in the WH of course"


Do I see a new RV coming to resolve that problem?








[/quote]

Hey! Jim! I thought you said you were going to bed?!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Yeah, it's back to normal, I log in first thing in the morning and nearly every post was listed as the last post by OC!









Let's see, $600 in tires last week.... Let me at least wear these a little before the next upgrade.
(I do like the 329FBH, but it's yet another foot longer....)


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Dan,
> The issue of a tank and it not being level is a problem for any tank be it water, sludge, gas or diesel&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> The accuracy will be higher ( note: not exact ) due to the transducer looking at the entire height of the fluid within the tank
> Wes


Well, that was my point. IN MY OPINION, it's not worth $400 to have an increase in accuracy in a system that can never be all that accurate at its best.

I understand the transducer to still be essentially looking through the wall to see if it senses fluid (non-air) on the other side at various points along its length. I expect there would be some additional accuracy at the extremes (full and near empty) because the system is self-calibrating, but I don't see how it's going to compensate for the tank being unlevel. At a 45 degree angle, the strip would still see a full tank if it's mounted at one end and an empty tank if it's mounted at the other, not unlike the OEM system.

Now, there IS some possibly of gaining accuracy in this regard by mounting the strip in the middle of the tank so at least you're splitting the difference. The OEM sensors are installed along one end, magnifying the problems with being unlevel.

Since the owner's manual specifically explains how the system won't work with buildup on the inside walls of the tank, I don't see how it solves that problem except possibly to the extent that it might be the original sensors themselves that are "catching" the paper or grease.

Again, if you like it then I'm happy for you.
[/quote]
While you are right about the angle problem, I don't know anyone who camps on such slopes. I always try to get very level. Still $400 is a lot of money.
Food for thought.
Dave


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> At a 45 degree angle, the strip would still see a full tank if it's mounted at one end and an empty tank if it's mounted at the other, not unlike the OEM system.


While you are right about the angle problem, I don't know anyone who camps on such slopes. I always try to get very level. Still $400 is a lot of money.
Food for thought.
Dave
[/quote]

Well, it was a _slight_ exaggeration to make a point.







If the sensors are located at one end of the 6 foot long tank (like the factory ones), it doesn't take much angle to make a big difference.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> At a 45 degree angle, the strip would still see a full tank if it's mounted at one end and an empty tank if it's mounted at the other, not unlike the OEM system.


While you are right about the angle problem, I don't know anyone who camps on such slopes. I always try to get very level. Still $400 is a lot of money.
Food for thought.
Dave
[/quote]

Well, it was a _slight_ exaggeration to make a point.







If the sensors are located at one end of the 6 foot long tank (like the factory ones), it doesn't take much angle to make a big difference.
[/quote]

Doesn't this problem just beg for some sort of 4 corner auto-leveling mod to correct this potential inaccuracy?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Doesn't this problem just beg for some sort of 4 corner auto-leveling mod to correct this potential inaccuracy?


Exactly....if 5er's can have it...why not pull behinds?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doesn't this problem just beg for some sort of 4 corner auto-leveling mod to correct this potential inaccuracy?


Exactly....if 5er's can have it...why not pull behinds?
[/quote]

Do the Outback 5er's have it? I think on the TT's it's an issue with the frame not really being designed to handle significant actual lifting from the corners. And on a long trailer like mine, it doesn't take much of a slope to require a big differential at the corners.

Plus, how would that work with the tongue support/jack?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Doesn't this problem just beg for some sort of 4 corner auto-leveling mod to correct this potential inaccuracy?


Exactly....if 5er's can have it...why not pull behinds?
[/quote]

Do the Outback 5er's have it? I think on the TT's it's an issue with the frame not really being designed to handle significant actual lifting from the corners. And on a long trailer like mine, it doesn't take much of a slope to require a big differential at the corners.

Plus, how would that work with the tongue support/jack?
[/quote]
Guess you could do the landing gear mod like the 5ers?


----------

